# where do I buy blanks for screen printing?



## handtrix (Oct 10, 2011)

hellu guys, im new in here... could anybody help me where to buy blank shirts for screen printing?


----------



## Stamp (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: i'm new *

Search for what t-shirt brand you like ie Gildan. Go to their website and you will be able to find a list of wholesalers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SanMar.com, AlphaShirt.com, TSCApparel.com are all good sites to setup accounts with to buy blank t-shirts wholesale.

We also have a whole section of the forum to help you find blank products: Find Wholesale Blank T-Shirts and Other Imprintable Products - T-Shirt Forums


----------

